# Medical assessment with PIAB doctor, has the respondant has accepted responsibility?



## aislingkelly (9 Jan 2007)

Hi just after having a medical assessment with a PIAB doctor and I was just wondering as it has gone this far does that mean the Respondent has admitted responsibility?

The car accident was 12 months ago now and not even material damage had been sorted yet as insurance companies are fighting over it, not mine the other 2 cars involved so basically I have received absolutely nothing for my car or personal injuries that im still suffering with yet. But this medical kinda came out of the blue so i was jus wondering is it because the respondent has accepted responsibility?

I know I will have to wait 28days to hear anything back anyway


----------



## ACA (9 Jan 2007)

*Re: Piab*

If you have a solicitor on-board, then he/she would most likely have completed a PIAB application on your behalf - the medical could be from that. 

Although usually the way things go, is that along with the application, you send any medical evidence you have to substanstiate your claim - GP/hospital records etc. then the person/company whom you deem responsible have 90 days to accept or deny liability.

Sounds like a bad accident - 3 insurance companies involved - what happened?


----------



## MandaC (9 Jan 2007)

*Re: Piab*

After the medical assessment, the doctors report is sent back to PIAB. They will then make a recommendation. Once the doctors report is received by them, they will usually make a recommendation fairly quickly.

My Mams accident was 2 years ago and they sat on the thing for ages and then said because injuries were ongoing they could not make an assessment, so gave her a letter to go to court. I know another person whom this has happened to as well. It would have been fairly obvious from the beginning that my mam's injuries were going to be ongoing, so I dont know why they waited till the very last minute to issue the letter to go to court.


----------



## aislingkelly (9 Jan 2007)

I would think they would do anything to waste time.  Check out this post a few months back it explains what happened.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=34358&highlight=piab

Yes my solicitor did send off an application to PIAB and sent off medical report but they still just came back and asked for a medical. I just thought it might be because the respondent had admitted at least. Obviously not.


----------

